# Frog spawn and dogs



## Alfie_Sherry (May 15, 2011)

Will it harm Alfie if he has eaten some frogspawn? We are very careful to make sure there are no frogs on the garden (as much as we can be) when he is out playing. Ive just been out to do a poo run and noticed that there is a fair bit of frogspawn on the grass. I've no idea if Alfie has seen it already or not, but thought i'd ask anyway.

Thanks


----------



## anndante (Oct 26, 2011)

Is he of French origin? Different take on frog's legs!!! Can't imagine it would do him any harm. Came across some the other day in a pool but managed to distract Polly from it.


----------

